# Roscoe meets his big sister, Maddie for the first time!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

So Tim and I went home to Vancouver to visit my family over the holidays. Maddie is the 4.5 y/o family Hav that I had to leave behind 1.5 years ago when I moved to Miami. This was Roscoe's first time meeting another Hav outside of his litter and it was pretty fun! At the beginning of the week, Maddie didn't really want too much to do with him, but by the time we left they had become pretty good friends and were even caught snuggling a few times! This was not good for my MHS 

Poor Maddie has gained a little weight so I forced my mom to change to her to a low fat food, feed her less, and limit to 2 treats per day. So we'll see when I go back in February if she's kept her on the diet!

Anyhow, here are the pics!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay, the pictures now work


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I love both of their coloring! They are cute together.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

great pictures....both Maddie and Roscoe too cute, now Roscoe is going to be looking for a playmate.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They match! How cute! Looks like they had a good time. I guess it's hard to tell from the pics, but Maddie doesn't look that big...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They look like they are mama and puppy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Fun photos, both of them are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Your pupsters are darling and you sure are a pretty lady.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone for your sweet replies!

Kim, Maddie is a big girl! She weighs 23 lbs @#*T&^! EEK.

Roscoe is definitely looking for a playmate since we got home. He was always so good at playing by himself before, but now he has been more restless in his ex pen and has been whining more. Ohhhhh if only I could convince Tim that we should get another one


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have found that two is not that much more work than one - just a bit more at the beginning with housetraining. And now of course, we have to put on 8 little booties instead of just 4 (darn Toronto winters!). BUT, with two, they keep each other amused when we're busy/tired/working and aren't lonely when we go out. My husband agrees - two are better than one (twice as much cuddles too)!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the pics of the beautiful pups and peeps. LOVE Maddie's color. 
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

such beautiful pics!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, what good looking pups and family!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maddie and Roscoe are so cute! Very nice pics!


----------

